
Employees Who Stay in Companies Longer Than Two Years Get Paid 50% Less - victor9000
https://www.forbes.com/sites/cameronkeng/2014/06/22/employees-that-stay-in-companies-longer-than-2-years-get-paid-50-less/#48101864e07f
======
JonRB
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14784900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14784900)

~~~
victor9000
Oops, feel free to remove.

